

Steam coming from Fukushima Unit 3 reactor building - adulau
http://enenews.com/steam-coming-from-fukushima-unit-3-reactor-building-observed-multiple-times-this-week

======
reirob
There is another link posted yesterday that got unnoticed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6986333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6986333)

The articles seem to be from 28th December. How comes that no big media
coverage happened? At least in Europe I did not hear anything.

~~~
harshreality
At the bottom of this article there's a link to a news piece over 3 months ago
stating frequent steam plumes seen (mid-Sept).

Even if the situation is escalating, it's difficult to generate news audience
interest something that was happening 3 months ago... not without real data,
at least. Who is monitoring Fukushima right now? Just [lying] TEPCO? Where
is/are the data?

------
mggeral
When reading some of these stories, I try to understand people's motivations
and background (or here the website/station).

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hal_Turner](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hal_Turner)

I'd also like to see some details from or credentials of the "experts" cited
in the assertion that this is a meltdown.

~~~
iterationx
Why not just come out and say it? The radio network is owned by Hal Turner who
is according to wikipedia a "Holocaust Denier" so therefore nothing that is
presented on his network should be listened to by the upstanding moral
citizenry.

~~~
mggeral
Not sure if that's an attempt to troll but I'll answer.

Just take stuff on TNN with a grain of salt.

The supposed holocaust denial is in the first Wikipedia paragraph (and I admit
that these accusations are usually used to stop discussion), but keep
reading...

He's had a few run-ins with the government including threatening three federal
appellate judges and being generally "provocative". The website seems to have
an anti-government sentiment in general and reading some of the other stories
(US West Coast uninhabitable by 2016/2017 afair - if true, good bye SV and YC)
I'd take this with a grain of salt.

That said, I bought iodine pills in 2011 and kept them around. Steam from
reactor 3 is probably not good and neither is the radioactive wastewater that
runs into our oceans.

